# Power carving for everyone



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*My tools of choice*

Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series. 
My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
Today I will share with you the only tools I have and use for all of my current projects and I hope in some way, I can encourage you to start power carving or add to your own knowledge.
Enjoy.

1. Where would I be without my bandsaw? I won this in a contest and although it's not the biggest I could have, it was free and so far it has worked for anything I've needed. When I start a carving, I only cut near to one profile. I prefer to hog off the true profiles with another tool.










2. My 6" jointer. I tried it for a few months without one because when we moved, my original jointer was too heavy. I enjoy the diagonal and individual blades on this one. I only use my jointer for laminating large objects. Again, it's not the best there is, but it works for me.










3. Dentist motor and fan. I use this constantly for smaller projects. The highest speed is 5000 rpm and the coarse drum will remove almost anything. And talk about torque! I've leaned into it with all of my body weight and it never stalls. My only problem is with the drums and solid rubber mandrels themselves - hard to put on.










4. My rotary tools. These are my right hand men! I start my hogging with the Lancelot 4 inch chain grinder at 12 teeth per inch. I then go to the 2" Merlin chain, then to the heavy duty Dremel(which sadly is no longer made) and then to my smaller Dremels. I use a foot pedal for all of my power tools ALL of the time. I also use the flexible shafts on my Dremels.










5. And stand I do, for hours and hours in this tiny spot, with just enough light - but not enough light! However, due to the fact that I am currently a gypsy in transition, I can pretty well set up in any bathroom sized area. My dream is to one day have a big workshop but for now, I need to make money to get it so I don't complain much. My stand is a garden shovel holder with a section of plywood. That way, I can easily dismantle it when I go to shows where I am required to carve.










6. Due to the fact that I do such large objects, my dust collection system has to be portable and mobile. One day in my dream shop I would have a better system but beggars can't be choosers.










7. How could I have forgotten my burners? I prefer to use the Razertip most of the time but the soldering iron has it's uses as well. I don't find it stays hot for long enough but the bits are hardy for deep holes.










My next blog will be on all of the bits and burs I use with my tools. Please feel free to ask any questions or add your own advice.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Nice layout of your tools Jordan. I knew some of what you used but not the whole kit and kaboodle. I didn't know Dremel made Foredom style carvers at one time. I have looked at the Guinivere sanding system more than a few times. They have some nice inflatable drums. You might want to check them out on Woodcraft. Since they deflate, might be a little easier to work with. What bits are your favorites to use on the Dremel. Not to push you to write a book here  but I would really like an overview of some of the burrs you use and for what purpose they serve. I have to believe that I am not the only one that sees these collections of them out there and wonders which bits would be really useful and which would just look pretty in my tin.

Thanks for sharing,

David


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


I look forward to all the posts in this series! Any particular vises or methods of holding work while roughing it out?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Thank you for your interest David, I will lay out my bits and burs tomorrow. You can suggest the tins, LOL!
The reason I don't use the inflatable drums is because they cave in when I'm pushing to achieve a deep gouge. I hear they are much easier to change though.
The Foredom will achieve 18,000 rpm. The Dremel Heavy Duty goes 30,000 which is why I'm scared to death that this one may someday die - it's twenty years old now and still going strong 10 hours per day.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Mike, when I use the Lancelot, I ALWAYS clamp my piece to a table with just hand clamps. Otherwise, and because I'm always turning them round and round working on all sides, I just hold them with my hand.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Great information Jordon I really appreciate you sharing . Good Idea Grizz . Now Jordon I want to know where you buy you Talent pills I could really use some of those maybe a whole bottle? LOL
I look forward to seeing the rest of your blog. Good job my friend.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Thats for sharing…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Hi Jim, nice to see you again - no talent pills just a daily diet of peanut butter sandwiches and oatmeal raisin cookies!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


i want your diet. I am going to watch this blog like a hawk. and act like a sponge


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


thank you jordan…this will be really great…i appreciate it..so i guess then its all in the jiffy peanut butter….any jam…or is that how you keep your stylish figure…lol…......grizz


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Jordan, I'm glad that you're doing this and I will watch with interest. I've started to try hand carving again except this time I have a little more time than I use to. I've started several times before but each time I've quit because I had no time to devote to it because of the long hours I worked. I still have to work 50 hours per week but that gives me my weekends and if my carving goes well I hope that it is something I can enjoy doing in the evenings as well. However, I'm interested in learning power carving as well - maybe for things like birds and so forth. Finally, I want to learn wood burning. I just want to be able to decorate what ever I do in woodworking with these techniques. So I will follow with interest. I really regret not being able to do the shoe challenge. I probably would have learned a lot. Anyways, thanks for doing this.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Thank you Grizz for suggesting it, for all it's worth.
No Jiff - too much sugar. Adams unsweetened, no jam, just the hard stuff on the rocks! White bread, there's enough oatmeal(fibre) in the cookies - iron in the raisins. The figure? That diet will make anyone thin!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Jordon
I know you don't need them there pills but I sure do. I already have to many deposits in the peanut butter and cookie department already, any more and I won't be able to reach the work bench )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Jordon: Thankjs for the posting of the tools that you use and soo we will be getting to the power fingers that do all of the shapiong.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Great information Jordan. I have always wanted to know what power tools were used in carving and wood burning.

Thanks you for sharing that information.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Grizz, you know how I keep my figure!








(www.jordanstraker.tumblr.com) still at it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Keep on rolling buddy


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


great blog Jordan 
always great to see when people role out the small goodie´s of secret´s

but the last picture that was toooo much , I got exhausted just by looking at it ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this with us Jordan.

Just goes to show you don't need all the tools out there and a huge shop to turn out masterpieces.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Thats what I am doing wrong- No raisin biscuits!!!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Yes Theresa, I held back that bit of information on the shoe challenge.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Jordan, I can't explain in words how much it means to me to have someone with your talent give a little insight into your skills. I appreciate all the time you put towards helping someone like me, although it may be indirect. I do read a lot of your posts and blogs. Anyways, thank you for taking a little of your time to inspire a fellow Jock.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Hey Bill, thanks a lot, I hope what I have to say is helpful. One goes on through their day not realizing that perhaps they have knowledge that someone else might find useful.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


I have just started carving with some cheepo carving tools from HF. I really didn't know where to start just that I knew I wanted to get into more detailed work. Now that I have finished several larger projects I have more time for me stuff. You definitely have some knowledge to share. Your b-bears are just crazy cool. Thanks for the help with a little direction in tool choice.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Bill, tomorrow I will show my bits and burs.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Love the skates! I would kill myself if I tried to do that! Thanks for this blog!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Jordan
I see you have the Elektra Beckum Bs that is made just south from me 
what do you think of it and have you had anything to dislike with it

take care
Dennis


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Dennis - it was a prize so it was free! How could anyone have any complaints? However, the blade size is 88" so I always have to have them custom made.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


Great blog! Always interesting how different tools and techniques are used…..I love the portability and compact space…..even with my large shop I seem to never have enough space….

Is it warming up for you yet? Or do you have to skate around your carvings to keep warm…LOL.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *My tools of choice*
> 
> Thank you Grizzman, for suggesting that my knowledge of power carving might be a welcomed topic for a blog series.
> My intention is only to share with you what I know and have learned, not what I think any of you should do or change what you are doing. I have taught myself everything I know and my methods work for me. That's not to say that I still can't learn new things or methods. However, if I lay in bed at night and dream of what new tools to buy to help me, I really can't think of anything else at this point.
> ...


It is cold and warm and cold and warm. I actually don't mind this weather as much as I disliked the rain. 
Ya know, the space in which I carve isn't to small, it's just that I'm used to carving outside where I can sweep the dust into the garden or blow them into the corner with the airgun until my project is finished. Now I have to vacuum them up periodically as it gets really dusty around my foot pedals etc.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Bits and Burs*

Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.










2. Steel carbide cutters - I love these and they cut accurately and leave the surface smooth as well. They don't work well on tupelo. Fairly expensive.










3. Stones - while I know these are not designed for wood - more or less your scissor sharpening, they are great at smoothing out basswood and the little black thing is a sharpening block. They come in a variety of grit sizes although I don't have a very smooth one at this time. Cheap.










4. Cutoff wheels - some of these have diamond edges, some have wire reinforcement, some even have little saw teeth but they can get away from you if you're not careful. One is a sanding wheel and it really works well. I prefer to bend and soften it before attaching. Cheap to expensive.










5. Diamonds and rubys - I have a variety of them separated by grit sizes. They come in a variety of tips, something for everything. Unfortunately, the most pointed ones break very easily if you force them. These ones were cheap but they can be up to $20 each.










6. Brushes and polishing pads - of you've ever worked with basswood, you'll know there is always a fuzzy spot somewhere. Between my stones and polishing pads, I seem to tackle them. The wire brush, at the right speed, with also give you a nice satin finish.










I use all of my different styled bits on all of my carvings. The three stem sizes I have are 1/4", 1/8" and 1/16" thus I have three different collet sizes in my rotary tools and have each tool on a separate foot pedal so I don't have to bend down each time I need to change a tool. I have my foot pedals mounted almost like piano pedals in front but not right under me as if you accidentally step on one while you're changing a bit, your tool cable will snap immediately.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Nice collection. Those big ones leave nasty wounds that take forever to heal


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


That's only happened to me once - I know now never to get too close to a far edge of a piece as it will surely run away and right over your fingers. I will mention that in the how-to blog


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Thanks for sharing all your collection of bits very impressive


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


good morning mr speed skater…....i see you zoomed right into this part of the blog, im grateful for you doing this , as its invaluable information..and very useful for us who are giving this a try or even for a seasoned wood worker who might get some new info from this…ive also started to buy the kutzall bits and love them…there well worth the money and they do the job…so i shall now back away from the screen here…....take my position…and get ready…......and gooooooooooo…let me see if i can keep up with our new skater wanna be Olympian…lol…...it might be the way for me to loose this extra poundage i seem to have found over the last few years…...hey i wounder if one of these big honkin bits will grind it off….....i might be onto something…lol..have a great day everyone…grizz


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Don't laugh Grizz, once I ground off an annoying mole! It never came back.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


nice I need t get my burs in order. The president of the woodcarving guild here n my neck of the woods, is a power carver he also teaches others for 20 buck a session.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordan, I will add my thank yous to all the rest. This makes it easier to figure out what I need still!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


impressive collection of bits 
thank´s for sharing Jordan
and since I never can remember names I bookmarked the blog
for future use

have a great evening
Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordan, thanks so much for taking the time to organize these photos. I never know what kinds of bits to buy. I have a small collection of this and thats for the dremel- but I have no idea which burr is for what. So this blog is good information for me to have. I am going to save it in my favorites so I can refer to it later.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


I might try to put some videos about my use with the different bits Kelly if I can wrangle Laura into filming me.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Good day Jordan,
You have good quality of toolbits there. I had started collecting some of those bits but most I got are all diamond bits.. the one being for the glass etching… I tried it on wood but not so effective. I like to have steel carbide cutters but very seldom I can in stores I have a dremel.

Thank you for sharing another educational blog like this and looking forward to how to blog.
Keep it up. Take care… the rootcause of incidents generally is human error.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Bert, Check out Woodcraft for bits if you mind ordering online.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordon: A great tutorial of cutting marerial. Now for the skill part.

Hope you video comes to us soon.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Thanks for the bit on the bits Jordan  I have the majority of the collection except for the kutzall hoggers. I have a collection of the diamond and ruby bits that were on sale from Woodcraft. I have a small collection of the stones which I should add on to before too long.

Where did you get the carbide cutters? I have a collection of Dremel steel cutters but I don't believe any of them are carbide. They do cut well for a limited time, can both hog and leave a nice surface, depending on how aggressive you are with them, but can fade pretty quickly.

Thanks again for sharing the collection,

David


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


lee valley

and they will skin you like a cat


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


David - perhaps they are only steel cutters, I don't know but I got them from either Woodcraft or Rockler. What I can't find is a diamond flat disc that is only about 1/4 - 5/16 in diameter. I used to have two of them but bought them at a carving show and the vendor no longer exists. I'm going to look at Lee Valley's supply of bits again and see what they've got new.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


I didnt mean that LV would skin you  despite the fact that thier temptation level is high, but they do sell the bits that will skin you ? Like a fish.

if you want really, really, nice carving burrs, then you have to attend the carving shows, the bigger the show, the better the odds r in your favour. The vendors that come and go are like the artists, always changing. The tools and spurs, really cool cutting tools remain the same,.............such is life


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


kutzall steel…..fingers are not excempt….............that is a preminition of "cuts all"

I like it.

Why would one carve if they were afraid of thier own DNA and a little DNA never hurt anyone and should be a part of every prize winning attempt

OK…...........question, how many "things" have you made, where your own DNA wasnt a part of it?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


So just as you said that, i went back to carve a little and ran over my finger with a Kutzall - you cursed me! Sure bleeds though.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


like a bad rash

it will heal


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordan, any of the pieces you bleed on, charge an extra grand for the DNA. Tell the client that if they are really smart, they could grow their own Jordan  Just don't mention the inline skating. I do have to confess that I found myself singing Jim Croce's Roller Derby Queen when I saw that first picture 

David


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Ah, Jim Croce - my fav!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordan, I sure do appreciate this. This info is going to help me a lot because I've never done a bit of power carving on wood. I've done a little small grinding jobs on steel with small grinders similar to these but most of my metal grinding has been with much heavier tools. I'm really looking forward to any how to articles that you're gonna put up on power carving. Thanks for all of this effort.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Not much effort yet - just trying to figure out what to say or show, no point doing another shoe challenge but definitely one could master a shoe if they had these tools and bits.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


I have a dremel style tool with a flex shaft. I need to get more bits and get busy


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to do this Jordan. I started with non power carving, but have been using a mini-dremel quite a bit lately. I seem to have just about everything you have in the pictures above except for the most important bits. I don't have any carbide burrs like in the top picture yet because of the cost. I will be getting a few soon, and thanks to you, I will be careful not to get any with the burrs in a straight line, but the ones that are more random instead. Thanks again.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Carving

How fun does it get ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Quantiity in bits is reverent and irrelevant should you run out, so masses of them will make a difference 

Quality in bits is a whole new subject and suddenly

you learn which ones pay.......those kutzell steel ones will make you first bleed, then scab over….s l o w. And then they make carving into cake making.

I find that the material the power carver bit is made of, isnt worth as much as the engineering ,and not all bits, despite claiming supioroity, win when desired request is declined. Some suck, despite looking like a gem


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


True, I have felt many times that ruby bits, while much cheaper do as good or better than diamonds. The thing about them though is that you can burn them off if you run them at too high of a speed.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Jordan, do you use a bit cleaner? Or do you have some way of cleaning all the pitch and accumulation off of your bits? I started using a brass wire brush and that helps for getting the dust and some of the accumulation…but it doesn't seem to get it all….Someone mentioned using the Simple Green Heavy Duty or the extreme (I believe this is also called aircraft parts cleaner?) on them as it doesn't have phosphates to leech the carbide …I have looked at the cleaner sold by woodcarving supply houses…but it is not cheap.

You are right about the expensive kutzall's…I also have some of the Saburr's and neither of them are cheap…luckily they seem to last a while…..Have you tried the kutzall sleeves? I've seen them advertised…just haven't seen any reviews or heard much about them….I know that Saburr is maketing sleeves now too.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Bits and Burs*
> 
> Here are basically all of the items I use for rotary carving.
> 1. Rough carbide burs - My brand choice is Kutzall as their teeth are random. The green and orange ones at the top, if you can tell, have parallel teeth and I've found that they groove more than grind. Expensive.
> ...


Reg, I've only ever had to clean the odd finish or stain that I had to grind over for one reason or another because none of the wood I use is pitchy. Then I just hold one of my round wire brushes in one hand and grind the coated bit against it while it's in the Dremel and on medium speed and with no other liquid cleaner.
I have only used one Kutzall sleeve which was a small goldie. I didn't find it something I use as much as the regular sanding sleeves.
I haven't ever tried the black Kutzall which I understand are the most coarse you can get. I had a set of rasp type grinders but I found that they just bounced off the wood rather than cut.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Things that may help you along as you go*

I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.

*Never ever make an undercut or hole until your background is exactly the desired level!*

When you do a face, it is best to make sure that the nostrils are completed only after the height of the top lip is finalized. If you look at yourself in the mirror, you'll see that the back edge of the nostril hole is most often parallel with the lip. Many times, while carving a nose, I see that the carver drills the nostrils and carves the nose around them, then realizes that the lip is too far back.

Similarly when undercutting the back of the ears or plotting the ears themselves, the hole adjoins itself to the side of the face with a tiny V type flap over it and the back of the ears should not be undercut until the height of the head or hair is finalized.

If you are plotting laces on shoes, the hole is not a hole in itself but a hole around the entering lace. The actual hole looks more like a D, not an O.

*Anatomy of wrinkle*

Have you ever made a face and had one eye correct but were too afraid to make the other one, so you thought it would be easier to burn in a closed eye? Maybe you've never made any eyes and just scored in some squint lines. Same with the mouth, it's easy to score a smile. And it's really okay to do so. But if you'd like to take those score lines further, think of it this way - behind every anatomically correct eye is an eyeball, even the squinting ones. And beside, above or below every expressional score line (especially at the corners of the mouth) are the ripple effects from tightening that part of your skin.

So before I do anything with my eyes at all, I always carve the shape of two rough balls, leaving what I call boo-boo wood, which will end up as the lids etc. or the wrinkles at the sides of the eyes which show that the eye is in motion. The squinting eye should not be flat against the face if the other eye has a full ball. Neither do the balls take up the entire width of the face - there is a skull inside there, prominently the bones around the eyes. Sometimes when I start a face, I draw the bone of the eyebrow and socket bones first. This is because I used to always be afraid of making the heads directly on the body in case I screwed it up then would have to cut it off. Yes, I had to start somewhere too and the more I realized what was under my vision, the easier it was to pretend I was covering the skull with wooden skin rather than just taking stabs in the dark and hoping it was correct.

I realize as well that the corners of my smile are lower than the skin of my cheeks around them. It's amazing what a more relaxed result you get when you add a ripple of skin around a score line of a smile or a squint line of an eye.

*Perfection is IMperfection*










This was my first attempt at imperfection and from there I went to leather and suede items. I became obsessed with making things look real. It's one of my favorite pieces although I think the jeans could've used a bit more width and folds.

Of course at the first carving club I attended I was given some boot blanks and along with everyone else, I carved these stiff looking little boots with holes drilled for real laces. And we all entered them in a show where only one guy got a ribbon(not me) - how could they have possibly been judged, they were all the same and not a one had a ripple or crease to be seen. That was the last of my stiff looking little boots forever more.

Dennis Z' carvings are perfect imperfection in my eyes, however, his leaves still flow, the carvings take your eyes around the entire piece rather than just stopping at something flat. So I don't mean you have to make things misshapen, just more relaxed looking.

Whether you carve faces, flowers, animals, leaves or anything, challenge yourself to make one thing look supple, flowing, creased, rippled, anything but stiff. Caricatures are a good way to start because they allow you to accentuate things like droopy drawers or big stomachs.

You wouldn't go that far with a leaf but they are more than just veins down the center of a flat blank. Each vein changes the shape of the surrounding leaf. You can shape a flat leaf and dip the wood in just before the tip. Then drop each end slightly so the heart of the leaf is higher. That way your profile would look more like an S than an I.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


I wondered why we weren't seeing this here at LumberJocks.
Thanks for all you do in sharing your talent/wisdom with others.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, I just thought of it today and had trouble transferring between two sites. I wouldn't forget my LJ friends!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Hey Jordon
Always great to see your fantastic work and get you advice .Thanks so much


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, missed ya!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


I'm always around(very round) but just have to comment when you post. Do you have a book in the works ? If not you should.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about a book or a DVD but I just can't feel that it would be of interest to too many people. I am thinking about it though Jim.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


How about a tour you can start in my place  I would that one of them come about , your not only a fantastc carver but a great teacher too. I didn't mean to take over your post . thanks again for sharing.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Jordan,
I never realized your outreach or network program is the one that keeps you busy. You have the passion of teaching and let everyone get the right method. I agree with Jim to put in a book or DVD. I had printed your complete blog on the shoe carving so it is very handy to look into it from time to time. Your tips as we say it trade secrets are really worth applying in developing my skills and technique.

Just from this blog… I learned a lot about referencing… one should have a reference point and adjust from that reference to be able to come into a proportioned object .. perfect imperfection. I applied this today and it works. I have a parquetry that I have to adjust a bit on the allignment from the one already glued up, so I cut file a bit on the next row and bingo..it works. Jordan THANKS FOR THE HELP. keep it going.
l


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Jordan. You are truly a teacher to us all.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


As always, much appreciated pointers!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Things that may help you along as you go*
> 
> I have been putting these on Facebook but a lot of carvers there aren't here YET! Please note that I only intend to assist those who are in need. I am not above any carver or ability but I love to network and share with those who desire. I will jot these down as I think of them.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried carving, but your articles always are interesting.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Evolution of perception*

When I was little, I used to draw like this:









My next realization was that people had clothes - no skin, but clothes.









I don't know when, but somehow I figured out that people had a profile, but the nose was not attached nor was the hair part if the head. See how the feet both point in the same direction.









Next, my feet turned out, my fingers added skin and my arms relaxed against my sides. I had teeth and my nose became part of my face. But my eye looked like it was still faced forward. Too bad my heels were what I balanced on.









The last of my crude drawings showed that I knew what a sideways head looked like, my feet didn't point in any direction but not straight either.









By grade 7, I had learned to add jawlines, skin creases lips and hair that was part of my head. My hands showed my fingers not all side by side and I learned that the soles of my shoes followed my foot line.



























You may wonder where I'm going here but the evolution of my carving has followed the same paths. Perhaps not from the stick form but from the stiffness to lines and creases to take on more of a reality. If I only ever drew one person, I may not have ever grown so if your first caricature is awful, stick with it and you will definitely evolve.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


I wish I could draw like that.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


good points 
useful in all endeavors
stick with it
it will teach

and things will evolve through it

nice journey you took

thanks for sharing


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Right on David!!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


How do you draw that stick man again. I think I missed the lesson that one.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Nice to see your early works, Jordan! My artist friend relayed to me a saying he learned from a Disney artist: "Everyone has 10,000 bad drawings in them. You have to draw all of those before you can begin to draw the good ones."


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah Gary, to be in animation was always my dream as a id - but how things have changed.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


I know a good number of animators who would be blown away by your work, Jordan, me included.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


and I have done all of that and I steal can"t draw at all


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


 thank´s for the show Jordan i still remeber to draw like this and ain´t much better
today … again one of those things that I havn´t done anything serius with …. so little time so many things

take care
Dennis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Im still drawing the stick figures unfortunately…..hopefully, the evolution towards that more detailed and lifelike will someday come…..great job depicting the evolution of artistic vision…..


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


belly, belly intelestink!


----------



## TreeCreation (May 5, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


It is wild how the deeper you look the more you will find. I found myself staring at my hand the other day and was noticing the transition from hand print of the palm to the wrinkly polygon patterns on the back of the hand. I know that sound totally weird…HA…! But I was thinking to myself what was weirder is that I never really took the time to notice the details of my own hand…!

I think one of the coolest outcomes about what you do is the idea of building up an elaborate construct in the mind about materials and the way they behave, to a level that most of us probably would never have noticed or ever take notice. I can't put my finger on it but it is a wild notion seeing a material seemingly behave like totally different material…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading this. All my friends went to art school; I went to medical school. They have a lot more money and happiness than I do now at age 39 I minored in art in college and the single most formative experiences in my "art" career were the two figure drawing classes I attended. Nude model, cheap newsprint, and vine charcoal. If anyone ever has a change to take a figure drawing class, it's time well spent!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Yes and I hated art in school and probably flunked that class. I'd love to meet those art teachers now.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


I think art might have been my favorite class. I actually sold one of my art projects to one of my high school art teachers. The project consisted of filling the bottom half of a plastic milk jug with plaster and then carving something from it. I carved a box turtle. I can't remember exactly, but my teacher offered me either 25 or 50 cents for it which I happily accepted. She used it for a paper weight on her desk. It was still there the next year when I looked in her classroom.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Evolution of perception*
> 
> When I was little, I used to draw like this:
> 
> ...


Nice progression Jordan. Drawing is something I've always sort of taken for granted but I do know that it's more about what you can see than it is about what your hands can replicate. I think that is, in a way what you're saying here, no?


----------

